# Do Not Pass Go: Games Make You Better



## Rel (May 16, 2013)

Great article!  I talk about a lot of these things when extolling the virtues of gaming with kids.  Playing Descent helped my daughter learn basic math (add the damage, subtract the armor, calculate the wounds).  I think there are lots of social skills to be learned at the gaming table as well in terms of listening, problem solving, teamwork, etc.

I took a class recently that also showed scientific evidence that problem solving (including game play) combined with meditation and other brain exercises actually grows more synaptic connections in your brain.  So it's not just fun that keeps me gaming.  I think it's making me smarter all the time!


----------



## Fiddleback (May 16, 2013)

The more you look into just how much has been studied and proven to be beneficial when playing tabletop games the more amazing it is that it isn't a required activity of some sort.  Think of all the super-genius, well adjusted, long-lived people we could have.


----------

